
Ask HN: Should Apple also be a Search engine, ISP and Mobile carrier ? - auslander
I, personally, would subscribe to all services, no matter the prices, given Apple&#x27;s impeccable privacy and security record.<p>Try creating a device, that is uncrackable with <i>physical</i> access, like iPhone with iOS 12. They did it.<p>At $1T valuation, it should not create much financial stress for Apple. What do you think ?
======
gigatexal
No. They should work to get Siri better and keep vertically integrating until
they build all the chips for all their hardware. Imagine an A12 derived laptop
with Apple T2 chips powering the storage and security etc. if, by some
miracle, the telephone polls become free game and somehow Apple could put cell
units on all of them and blanket the nation (if this is even feasible) then
maybe. But mostly, no.

~~~
auslander
> until they build all the chips for all their hardware

I may be wrong, but I think they are on it as a first priority. I would've
been :) I expect it to happen in, like, 3-4 years.

------
Rjevski
Definitely. No matter how good or bad the result will be, competition is
always good, especially in the toxic mobile carrier industry.

